# What defensive ammo for your Glock 9mm carry gun?



## StainlessSteel215 (Nov 12, 2012)

I use my G26 Gen 3 as my dedicated CCW about 90% of the time. Just bought a nice Springfield Ultra Compact 1911 in 9mm which I will interchange from time to time....but the Glock is the dominant carry gun. I think all things considered the Glock 26 for carry is the perfect balance of size, accuracy, and capacity (with the +2 grip extensions). 13 rounds in a gun no bigger than my palm sure is a great thing! That being said...I think I will migrate up to a G23 in .40 cal at some point but for now the G26 is just perfect.

Now, since Ive chosen the 9mm as my dedicated carry gun, I only use defensive ammo that packs a punch. Ive shot a few different defensive rounds over the months and settled on the Remington Golden Sabers 124gr +P JHP. They feed like a champ and its a controllable discharge and VERY accurate, consistent round. Anyone else have a defensive round preference?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

rem golden sabers are great
check out a recent American Rifleman issue that tested for penetration
of those for 9mm penetration i liked the test data for:
rem golden saber - 15"
federal 115 gr JHP - 14.5"
Hornady Crit def. 115 gr short bbl - 14"
win 124 gr PDX1 HP - 14"


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Whatever of the modern hollow point rounds from major manufacturers feeds reliably should be fine. Considering how well made modern rounds are, that would be any of them. And considering that you are using a Glock, any of them should feed just fine. Personally I have never seen the need for +P anything. People once expired efficiently from .32 Colt, .32 ACP and .38 S&W rounds that people sneer at today. They do the same with standard 9mm, and even .380 rounds, and even well place .22 rounds. Shooting a caliber and firearm that one can handle with accuracy and reliability is much more important than having just a little more power in a handgun. I think putting rounds into a target with any caliber is going to make that target start looking for the nearest hospital; going the other way.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hornady critical defense. Very awesome rounds


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My preferred loads for 9mm carry are, in no particular order;

Federal 124gr +P HST
Federal 147gr +P HST
Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P

Where the +P loads shine is with bullets with well designed controlled expansion rates and which are bonded. The thing about some +P ammunition is that a faster moving bullet which expands too quickly is not going to penetrate as much as a bullet designed with better controlled expansion rates.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is there a big difference between defense ammo and the cheap 9mm stuff that you can get for $12 for 50? The good stuff is about double the price.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> Is there a big difference between defense ammo and the cheap 9mm stuff that you can get for $12 for 50? The good stuff is about double the price.


By cheap stuff, what exactly are you referring to here? At the price you gave, it looks like you're talking about FMJ ammo. So I am going to make that my guess and go from there.

Premium defensive ammunition is virtually always going to be your best bet. One way to look at this is to ask yourself a simple question. What is your life worth... and the lives of those you care about? Manufacturers spend a log of money, effort, and time developing the best possible loads they can for SD ammo. The best out there is the best for a reason. Don't short yourself in this department.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

There are no perfect bullets, but there are some good ones. I like the Golden Sabers that you mentioned. I also like speer gold dot 124 +P, Federal HST 124 +p or 147 grain, and Corbon DPX +P 115 grain.There are many quality bullets that will work if the shot is placed well. I also like the hornady critical duty 135 grain +P.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jdw68 said:


> There are no perfect bullets, but there are some good ones. I like the Golden Sabers that you mentioned. I also like speer gold dot 124 +P, Federal HST 124 +p or 147 grain, and Corbon DPX +P 115 grain.There are many quality bullets that will work if the shot is placed well. I also like the hornady critical duty 135 grain +P.


You covered some fine premium 9mm SD loads. I would add the Federal 147gr +P HST to the list as well.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I purchased some hornady for my 9mm Beretta that I can pick up next Wednesday! Super stoked!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I have lots of defensive ammo for the 9mm
My favorite is the 127 +p Ranger from Winchester it is a 91% manstopper and is the best 9mm bullet there is but hard to find. Hits like a .357 snub nose round.
Gold Dot 124 +p
Hornady Critical Defense 115 gr FTX
Corbon DPX


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I carry a mixture of ammo, most days I use the Hornady Critical Defense...

But there random hollow points from Federal and Remington and such in some of my guns.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

What exactly does the critical defense do for you?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> What exactly does the critical defense do for you?


It empties your pockets faster.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> It empties your pockets faster.


So what your saying is that its a waste of money.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Kind of, you can get a box of 50 Ranger T, Federal HST or Gold Dots for not much more than a 20rd box of the Hornady stuff.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Black Talon i still have some.


----------

